

Tell HN: I wrote a ruby wrapper for the Stack Overflow API - phsr

So wanting to learn ruby, and wanting to play around with the Stack Overflow API, I decided I would write rubyoverflow.<p>This is my first ruby project ever, so feedback would be greatly appreciated.<p>It is licensed via the MIT License<p>Source: http://github.com/phsr/rubyoverflow<p>GitHub Pages: http://phsr.github.com/rubyoverflow/<p>RubyGems: http://rubygems.org/gems/rubyoverflow<p>gem install rubyoverflow
======
bittersweet
One tip, you should really put your classes in a module, otherwise it might
interfere if people have defined their own Tag class for example.

~~~
phsr
Done, and released. Thanks!!

